# Mamma cats lost interest in her 4 2 week old kits



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

i have been to the vets for some advice today as I only saw mamma cat feed her kittens once for a very short time yesterday despite checking on them every hour as I usually do. I havn't seen her feed them today not even once. The kittens are healthy curld up together and moving about as much as two week old kittens do (i think).

The vets advised me to use kitten formula and syringes and to go in for a consultation at 1. Only problem is I don't have any money untill Friday. I feel so guilty. 

I've bought some cow and gate from birth milk (substitute for breast milk). I looked for goats milk, couldn't find any and know that cows milk won't be good for them?? Is the cow and gate stuff ok??

I put it in a saucer but ofcourse non of them will take it being so young. What else could I use instead of a syringe?

I don't want these babies to go downhill. I am sitting in my room with the kits now and mamma cat. Mamma cat is on the other side of the room looking at them. When I go and take her to the bed she has no interest and saunters off with her tail in the air. A similiar reaction happens if I take one of them to her. They need her they mew to her and try to get close to her but she doesn't pay any attetntion .

The babys are a little sticky with urine as Mamma isn't cleaning them anymore. I will have to delicately wash them. 

I hope they'll be ok. I've been so worried today, I was even thinking maybe they would do better with an emergency fosterer as I don't have the funds until Friday to give them the care they need. BUt please no I don't want that. I want to look after them. I want them to be healthy.

I just want to do the right thing for them..  HELP 

Thank heavens Nefertiti's tummy upset has settled..


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't use human milk substitute - it contains cows milk and will give them the squits which at their age could kill. Go to the vets and get a proper cat milk substitute (should cost around £10 and will last ages) - ask the vet to put it on account for you until you get paid. You need to use a syringe really(again they only cost about £3), at a very last resort a steralised teaspoon MIGHT work but it might be too big. You needs to feed them every 2-3 hours - day AND night. You need to stimulate the kittens genitals with a warm wet cloth or cotton wool as well to make them wee and poo, after each feed. 

Hopefully Saiku (sp - soory)or Lizward will be along soon - I think they know some reciepes for kitten milk.

Are you weighing them - have they gained or lost weight?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

All you need is a syringe, about 50p from a pharmacist. In fact my vet just gives them to me for the asking, they cost next to nothing.

As for cow and gate, no - take it back and get your money back. You need goats milk, or preferably Lactol or some other formula, available from pet shops.

I wondered at first if you were panicking needlessly but the fact that she isn't washing them does suggest a problem. She could be ill, or it's possible that the kittens are all ill.

If you say where you are, someone might be able to help.

Liz


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I wouldn't use cow & gate, you need proper replacement kitten formula. The vet should have some, they will also be able to give you some syringes (mine charges pence for each one) For small kittens 1mls I find are easier to use. Any chemist maybe able to help with the syringes too. [email protected] do Lactol Gold for kittens.

Whatever you choose in the way of replacement milk will also detail how much you need to feed them and how often. To keep small babies going they need regular feeding every 2-3 hours day and night.

You should also weigh them to see if they are dropping weight or maintaining it. If they are hungry then I would expect them to be very restless. If they appear quite content, then Mum either is feeding them when you are not around or there is something wrong with them and they are ill, that could also be why Mum has abandoned them.

I would be concerned why Mum has lost interest in them. Is she OK ? Does she feel safe where you have their box or is it too noisy around her ? Is she too warm in there, too cold ?

If you want to stand a chance of saving them, then you do need to start feeding them with a proper replacement formula. They may also need antiB drops just incase they are fighting something off. All of them, including Mum really need to be checked by a vet. You have to act quickly to stand a chance of saving them if Mum definitely isn't feeding them. I would explain the situation to your vet and ask if you can pay him Friday. I am sure he will understand, or borrow the money from somewhere.


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

They were doing so well untill Mamma seemed to loose her interest yesterday. They still don't seem any different to how they were. Im going round to a friends to borrow the money I need, then back to the vets. The poor things. I'll chuck the baby milk then.

 I wish she'd stop sitting looking at them and just feed them and get on with it !!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Have you checked her teats? Does she have milk ? Check to make sure one isn't very hot and hard or there are any lumps behind them. She obviously hasn't lost complete interest if she is watching them.

The vet should be able to show you how to feed the babies too if you need to.


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

A lovely lady named Liz came over to help out. Thank you so much Liz you are a star !!  

Kittens have had a feed of formula with syringes.

Mamma cat went up to them and licked them but then sauntered off again just now. Witch was interesting..

I will continue with the syringes. ^_^ Thank you every one and special thanks again to LizWard xxxx


----------



## serenitylove (Nov 23, 2008)

cant help much as have never faced this problem but wish you all the best and hope it works out the 2 new kittens we have got were hand reared its hard work but worth it


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It is odd - the kittens are clearly fine and don't seem particularly hungry to me, Mum is fine too. Perhaps the kittens are taking such a huge amount in one feed that they simply aren't needing to feed as often. They are lovely chunky kittens of a very good size. I honestly don't think there is a major problem.

liz


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Well done Liz, let's hope you're right.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

unless kitts arecrying i wouldnt worry i suspect she is feeding them fine


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

It is a puzzlement really. Some thing I was wondering this evening was this. The previous owners said there was a chance mamma cat was pregnant again.

Tho unlikely, could this possibility, maybe be the reason for her lack of interest?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She's not showing any signs of being full of milk which would indeed suggest she was feeding them, unless she has lost her milk, but then you would expect to see a mother cat visit the kittens occasionally if you are there all day.

I loved their bed, they have a sleeping bag, at least that's what it looks like, very warm and cosy, in fact I rather envied them!

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Miss-Meow said:


> It is a puzzlement really. Some thing I was wondering this evening was this. The previous owners said there was a chance mamma cat was pregnant again.
> 
> Tho unlikely, could this possibility, maybe be the reason for her lack of interest?


I doubt if that's likely at all, though I suppose if it was the case it might explain it. Did they have a reason for thinking she might be pregnant again?

Liz


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

:Well the women a bit absent mindly told me how she had gone out a few times and they had seen her with a local tom cat. 

 Oh nothing like responsible pet ownership is there 

I really hope she isn't again. :frown2:

I wish I was small enough to fit in that lovely snuggly sleeping bag with them


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Miss-Meow said:


> :Well the women a bit absent mindly told me how she had gone out a few times and they had seen her with a local tom cat.


Oooh boy!

Honestly, it really is very unlikely - even if they come into call when they are feeding kittens, they don't tend to get pregnant, feeding kittens acts as a natural contraceptive just like it does with humans.

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lizward you are a gem! And I need a piccy of that lovely sleeping bag!


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

!!!!!! MOTHER IS FEEDING HER KITTENS !!!!!!!   

I've spent the whole day worried sick. There she is lying on the bedroom floor looking very suprised at me, "Whats wrong with your face, you almost look confused"  Cats !! I hope she keeps it up. Glad I've got the formula now tho just incase


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

That was lovely of you Liz.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Miss-Meow said:


> !!!!!! MOTHER IS FEEDING HER KITTENS !!!!!!!


O that is good news. Now, can you get pictures? Some here would like to see them I'm sure 

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

mellowma said:


> That was lovely of you Liz.


Well she's not far from me and I would have felt very bad if anything had happened to the kittens which I might have been able to prevent. They are sweet babies!

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Miss-Meow, how are they doing now?

Liz


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know what was in that milk or wether you must have a magic touch because ever since you left all four of them have started toddling around all over the place 

Mother is doing very well too. For some odd reason shes only feeding them on the floor but that doesn't seem to be a problem now they are happily toddling out of the bed and exploring the bedroom and some times beyond.

I wonder if its the fact that a puppy was in that bed about a month a go. The scent still there? It never bothered her before mind.

Anyway shes getting on with it now.

Also I have reined myself in a bit and comprimised. I will be keeping one of her kittens not all of them (as much as I'd love to)! So the ginger and white one after a lot of delibating will be staying. Darling little Gatsby. ^_^ Five is quite enogh!!

Also Liz was lovely to meet you. I thought I recognized your name and funnily enough I had emailed you about an asian kitten with a bump on his tail a few days before I heard about mamma cat and also Leviticus.

Sorry I never replied was a crazy week that week and thank you again for your help. Your an angel. ^_^


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O I'm not at all surprised they are toddling - they looked as if they would be leaving the nest any minute. Enjoy! I'm glad all is well.

Liz


----------

